# Oak Ridge COA - Stonebridge Village COA



## wayzer (Dec 15, 2015)

Some time ago as you experience tuggers would know, Escapes was sold, can't remember to who now, but it doesn't much matter I don't believe for my questoins. Anyway, when they sold I was informed that I was no longer able to deposit my week to RCI for points as they had become an RCI points resort and that I was required should I wish to continue to use my resort for points to purchase or convert my week to points. My intention has always been to use this week for deposit and thus this put a nasty wrench in my plans. My week is bi annual so I actually just let it go when it first happend (wasting the week), but now I am back to paying a maintanance fee and I want to know if I should be selling this week or if there is a way around paying the resorts $3000 or more cost to convert to points. 

Thanks so much for any help and direction you can add to my headache.


----------

